# Tàng kinh cát > Hình ảnh, art, cad, cam v.v... >  File đục vách tựa ghế...

## BLCNC

Các bác trên 4R ai có file đục các chi tiết cho ghế âu á..., cho e xin một vài mẫu với ạ. Nếu không thì cho e xin mẫu đục các chi tiết e đánh dấu trên hình cũng được ạ. Xin chân thành cảm ơn các bác trước ạ.

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Bạn vô maufree.vn kiếm xem có không?

----------


## BLCNC

> Bạn vô maufree.vn kiếm xem có không?


e vào mà chẳng biết tìm chỗ nào nên không có thấy mẫu đẹp đâu ạ.
Dạ ai có cho e xin hoặc biết chỗ download chỉ e với ạ.

----------

